# DIY Welder / Generator



## nj_m715

Details here: Veg Gear DIY WVO Conversions I have under $20 invested in this project.

The same basic idea can be used to make a vehicle mounted welder. I am slowly working on converting the alternator in my '89 F-250. I will post it when I am done


----------



## nj_m715

An article about a welder built from a large body Ford alternator in a F-250 is now posted on my blog. It works much better than the lawnmower.


----------



## nj_m715




----------



## NaeKid

I saw that same kind of article many years ago - planned to make one as well for myself. Had a few lawn mowers that I thought I would be able to do it with, but, never had the time to do it and the lawn mowers are now long gone.

Thanks for the reminder - I should see if I can make it happen some time this summer.


----------



## nj_m715

I just picked up a lister petter LT engine. I want to build a wvo powered 12v battery charge/welder. It is already set up for dual belts and should chug along nicely at idle to recharge batteries, but it can rev to 3,000 rpms to weld. I already picked up another ford 90 amp alt and regulator. I just need a few things and a long weekend to finish it up.


----------



## gerald

*diy generator*

:sssh: saw a guy weld the driveshaft of a broken down bus using a similar technique.


----------



## Davarm

Saw an article in an old "Mother Earth News" about the lawnmower welder and knew a guy who made one(long before I knew him), said it worked well. He also told me that he tried it without having the battery in place but the initial draw would killed the motor.


----------

